# UV sterilizer for hair algae?



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I see posts regarding UV sterilizers being used to remedy green water. I don't have green water, but a hair algae problem. I also feed my guppies a very fine powder so that dirties the water a bunch and induces hair algae growth. I have tried blacking out the tank for DAYS (even going so far as to cover the whole tank up with construction paper) and putting the plants in a bleach solution but nothing's worked. I've pretty much had it with the algae.

I've begun to turn on the lights on again, but still cover the tank with paper during the day. The plants are dying from the algae...

Has anyone used UV for hair algae?
Thanks!!


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

UV will kill FREE-FLOATING algae, like plankton, AKA green water only.

BIG water change, cover ALL sides of tank for 4 days, then another huge water change and siphon out the algae, repeat as needed.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Aside from dealing with excess nutrients with water changes, I would start adding co2 or excel. It is a sure fire fix for hair algae.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for your suggestions. I'll be sure to look into co2 and excel.
Will PhosGuard be much help or should I just stick to the 2?

Also, if I start a new tank, would having a UV sterilizer from the beginning help prevent the hair algae?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

UV sterilization in the fresh water tank really doesn't address the problems you are having. That is, there is no quick fix you can buy off the shelf.

You need to learn how to manage the light/nutrient levels in the tank. Though it takes some time and there is learning curve involved, you will be much more successful in the long run. When i was starting out i used this chart by Rex Grigg quite often with excellent results.

http://rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> http://rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html


That's a great web page, thanks for posting that.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hair algae can often be overcome relatively simply by water changes to improve the quality of your water, especially in a non-supplemented tank. 

With the approach of removing as much algae as you can, some excel supplementation for the exisiting plants/possible antibiotic effect on algae and regular large water changes, you can get rid of all the algae.

I used the same strategy when battling hair algae in my parent's 75g - I cleaned out all the filters every 4 weeks (canisters), did deep gravel vacs every water change throughout the tank, removed as much algae as possible by hand (including trimming affected areas on plants), did large WCs every week or two (> 50%), double dosed excel every day/other day. It took about 6 months, but the tank is completely hair algae free and looks great again.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your replies and the nutrient deficiency chart.

Do you guys think it has anything to do with using flourite? I don't recall having algae before it. E.g. Having sufficient light and nutrients but not enough co2, in addition to overfeeding? I do 30% waterchanges 1-2 times per week now since I'm busy with school. But will try to do it everyday or every other day.

Anyway I was at pjs yesterday looking for excel but they didn't have it. They tried to sell me these new Fluval pressurized co2 kits, but the boxes had no mention of how long 1 can actually lasts, and the largest one they had was for 15-40 gallons.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Excel:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Plant-Care_Fertilizers-Additives_Flourish-Excel_8065537_102.html?tc=default

Double dosing it works quite well for a number of different algaes.

Doesn't have to do with fluorite. How much light is over the tank? Wattage and type.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i've found that not leaving your lights on for too long will help combat algae as well


----------

